

How I created a Passive Income Stream and my advice to those starting off - jackkinsella
http://www.jackkinsella.ie/2014/04/24/on-passive-income.html

======
Ryel
A 50% cut off transactions? Holy wow Batman.

I like that you can get away with it but has anybody ever complained?

 _Edit_ \---

Btw you have some kind of awful bug where after you click about 2-3 subjects
on the left sidebar, the links to view info on the notes for sale becomes
blank and unclickable. I suppose that doesnt help conversion :P Email me if
you need a better explanation to recreate the problem.

~~~
jackkinsella
No complaints, but likely some lost business. Used to charge 70%.

Thanks for pointing out the whopper bug, I was able to recreate it and quickly
fix it by disabling turbolinks on the page. Never noticed it before. TBH
that's not a user flow I imagine my customers go through - most people study
one subject, and the only people clicking through in that way are just
checking out my website.

